# Concern growing about Lakers games not being on TV



## Cris

> The Lakers are done with KCAL/9 and Fox Sports West, and their locally broadcast games will be on the new Time Warner Cable SportsNet channel (and Time Warner Cable Deportes, the new Spanish-language sister network).
> 
> If the provider you use for TV in your household is Time Warner Cable, you're set – because that is the only cable or satellite distributor we know right now will have Lakers games.
> 
> If you have DirecTV, Dish Network, AT&T U-Verse, Verizon FiOS, Cox Cable, Charter Communications or anyone else, you could rightly feel antsy that you won't see on Oct. 1 TWC SportsNet launch day the exclusive footage already filmed of Howard's face as he put on a gold Lakers jersey for the first time in a quiet locker-room moment after all the hullaballoo of his inaugural news conference.
> 
> Or the Oct. 7 first game uniting Kobe Bryant, Pau Gasol, Howard and Nash, as the exhibition opener is only on TWC SportsNet.
> 
> Or the Oct. 31 road opener in Portland, just the first of 70 regular-season Lakers games on TWC SportsNet.
> 
> Or ... you could rest assured that it's unfathomable that any cable or satellite provider would incur the long-term wrath of its customers by not delivering Lakers games – a sure sell even if this wasn't the season when Kobe's sixth NBA championship is closer than ever.
> http://www.ocregister.com/sports/lakers-369863-cable-games.html


As of right now I would be shit out of luck. You can go to www.IwantmyLakers.com for more info to see if you're affected.


----------



## Jamel Irief

What if we have league pass?


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> What if we have league pass?


As long as you're not blacked-out, you'd be fine.


> The Lakers territory, designated by the NBA, includes all of Southern California, Nevada and Hawaii. Some games will also be available via national broadcast.


----------



## e-monk

you like them laughing at luxury taxes? this is the price you pay


----------



## GNG

I thought this would be an Onion article or something.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> As long as you're not blacked-out, you'd be fine.


I just moved to Bakersfield. (save the jokes) I wonder if that's SoCal or not?


----------



## Cris

I'm pretty sure it is, Bakersfield gets games via radio so I assume it's the same for TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## elcap15

Im pretty sure we will be okay. I have FIOS btw


----------



## Cris

elcap15 said:


> Im pretty sure we will be okay. I have FIOS btw


They have one month to get it done with 7 or so networks. You better hope so or there is going to be a riot all over Southern California.


----------



## LA68

e-monk said:


> you like them laughing at luxury taxes? this is the price you pay


You want top level talent, this is the cost. It costs money to live in LA.


----------



## e-monk

LA68 said:


> You want top level talent, this is the cost. It costs money to live in LA.


that's what I said


----------



## elcap15

Cris said:


> They have one month to get it done with 7 or so networks. You better hope so or there is going to be a riot all over Southern California.


This is why I think it will get done. There will be such tremendous backlash against everyone involved if the broadcasts are not widely distributed.

Also, Time Warner paid a shit ton of money for those rights. They expect to make money off the deal, which comes in the form of advertising and licensing. They dont get that money if millions of people cant watch the broadcasts.

Luckily, my friends have TW which is where I usually watch games anyway. Not that that helps anyone else.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Well unless they blackout broadband league pass laker games in
SoCal I'll be fine. I still haven't reactivated my directtv though, so I might just sign with time Warner to be safe. 80% of my TV viewing is basketball anyways and during nba season it's more like 98%. I haven't had tv since June.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Always sports bars too


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> Well unless they blackout broadband league pass laker games in
> SoCal I'll be fine. I still haven't reactivated my directtv though, so I might just sign with time Warner to be safe. 80% of my TV viewing is basketball anyways and during nba season it's more like 98%. I haven't had tv since June.


99% sure TimeWarner isn't in Bakersfield. I found out Lakers Territory officially runs from Bakersfield to San Diego so therefore league-pass will be blacked-out up there. 

And if the games aren't being broadcast period, sportsbars aren't getting them either.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wtf? So I'm SoCal enough to be blacked out, but not SoCal enough to get timewarner?


----------



## Cris

Southern California is split between tons of cable carriers. That's why this is a story to begin with because until they agree we're SOL.


----------



## Laker Freak

There is a similar situation happening in San Diego with the Padres only having their games on broadcasted in homes with Cox Cable. 

Hopefully the pressure from our large fan base will force them to get this done.


----------



## sylaw

I have TWC but there's no info on whether it's including in their non-sports packages. I hope so because I don't want to pay extra.


----------



## Cris

I've heard it might cause an increase in Cable bills of $2-5. Not sure if that's definite or not however.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> you like them laughing at luxury taxes? this is the price you pay


Being able to actually watch the games is a price to pay?


----------



## Cris

Update: There is no progress. 27 days until the Channel launches.


----------



## Cris

Still nothing. 12 Days from training camp.


----------



## Basel

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Luke

This guy hasn't been able to watch every Laker game on TV since he was a kid. No sympathy here guys.

But on a real note that does suck. Hope it gets worked out.


----------



## Cris

Luke said:


> This guy hasn't been able to watch every Laker game on TV since he was a kid. No sympathy here guys.
> 
> But on a real note that does suck. Hope it gets worked out.


If the season started today, if you'd be willing to for over the $ for league pass you could watch the games.

If the season started today, in the Lakers Media Market there is no possible way other than illegally streaming the games to watch them as league-pass is blacked out AND it wouldn't be available on local channels. 

Blows any way you look at it.


----------



## NOHornets

What was wrong with FSN West and KCAL anyway? And is this new Time Warner channel going to feature just the Lakers games or other programming as well?


----------



## Basel

Isn't it a Lakers channel 24/7?


----------



## e-monk

NOHornets said:


> What was wrong with FSN West and KCAL anyway? And is this new Time Warner channel going to feature just the Lakers games or other programming as well?


there are billions of reasons why


----------



## Jamel Irief

Luke said:


> This guy hasn't been able to watch every Laker game on TV since he was a kid. No sympathy here guys.
> 
> But on a real note that does suck. Hope it gets worked out.


Buy league pass cheapskate. Before I moved back to SoCal two months ago I was living out of LA for the past 15 years. Had league pass for 14 of them.


----------



## DaRizzle

I hate TWC more than any other company Ive ever done business. I considered ditching cable and getting NBATV Broadband. Looked into it and what games would be blacked out. So I counted all the games that will be blacked out (besides ABC since they can be watched with no cable) and it totals TWENTY-FOUR GAMES!!! All nationally televised games and NBATV games will be blacked out...NBATV, TNT, ESPN.....wtf...over 25% of the season is blacked out if I buy league pass!!!! Pathetic


----------



## Cris

NOHornets said:


> What was wrong with FSN West and KCAL anyway? And is this new Time Warner channel going to feature just the Lakers games or other programming as well?


$4 Billion Reasons. 

It's a Channel Dedicated to Lakers, while also covering the Sparks and Galaxy.


----------



## Cris

DaRizzle said:


> I hate TWC more than any other company Ive ever done business. I considered ditching cable and getting NBATV Broadband. Looked into it and what games would be blacked out. So I counted all the games that will be blacked out (besides ABC since they can be watched with no cable) and it totals TWENTY-FOUR GAMES!!! All nationally televised games and NBATV games will be blacked out...NBATV, TNT, ESPN.....wtf...over 25% of the season is blacked out if I buy league pass!!!! Pathetic


You wouldn't be able to watch ANY laker game. They are all blacked out because you're in the local media market.


----------



## Seuss

Cris said:


> You wouldn't be able to watch ANY laker game. They are all blacked out because you're in the local media market.


Even the away-games? 

TWC is asking $3.95 per suscriber in the Los Angeles area. ESPN has a $5.05 per subscriber nationally, to give a perspective of how much money TWC is looking for.


----------



## Luke

Jamel Irief said:


> Buy league pass cheapskate. Before I moved back to SoCal two months ago I was living out of LA for the past 15 years. Had league pass for 14 of them.


Now that I'm on my own I may. How much is it?


----------



## Cris

Seuss said:


> Even the away-games?
> 
> TWC is asking $3.95 per suscriber in the Los Angeles area. ESPN has a $5.05 per subscriber nationally, to give a perspective of how much money TWC is looking for.


Zip, Nada, Negative. 

You're in the Lakers Media Market (Not you specially, just in general). The NBA wants you to subscribe through your local provider. Doesn't matter if you're home or away.


----------



## Cris

Luke said:


> Now that I'm on my own I may. How much is it?


$179 if you buy now or 26.99/month to stream them online.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Luke said:


> Now that I'm on my own I may. How much is it?


If your tv has web access I recommend getting the broadband pick 5. It's like $109 and you pick 5 teams only. Between that and nationally televised games you should be set. I was going to do that nôw that I live in lakers/clippers market again. Going with the twolves, thunder, spurs, Knicks and mavericks.


----------



## Shaolin

WTF....the road games won't be on KCAL9 anymore? This is bullshit.


----------



## NOHornets

Shaolin said:


> WTF....the road games won't be on KCAL9 anymore? This is bullshit.


It sucks. Ultimately, with the kind of revenue Fox generates I'm surprised they didn't just offer a bunch of money for the rights to both home and road Lakers games. Does this mean that Clippers games will move to FS West now? Because I hate listening to Ralph Lawler and that other guy.


----------



## e-monk

Shaolin said:


> WTF....the road games won't be on KCAL9 anymore? This is bullshit.


if you like the fact that the Lakers spend money like the Yankees then you have to accept the fact that the Lakers need to lock up a big TV contract which is what this is all about - all this stuff will get worked out eventually

(besides KCAL's production values and coverage stank)


----------



## Cris

NOHornets said:


> It sucks. Ultimately, with the kind of revenue Fox generates I'm surprised they didn't just offer a bunch of money for the rights to both home and road Lakers games. Does this mean that Clippers games will move to FS West now? Because I hate listening to Ralph Lawler and that other guy.


I don't know if Fox Sports West has access to 4 Billion Dollars. I don't think they can walk up to the Big Wigs at Fox and go how 'bout it?


----------



## elcap15

Im still confident this will all get worked out.


----------



## LA68

They can't get maximum ad revenue unless the games are in every home. They will take this to the last second to panic as many as possible to get the TW cable. 

We might miss a pre season game or two but, they'll straighten it out eventually. Too much money on the line not to.

Just like the NFL refs, when it hurts in the pocketbook they tend to move real quickly !


----------



## Basel

They need to figure this all out quickly.


----------



## Cris

SportsNet (and training camp) launches tomorrow and unless you have TWC, you're shit out of luck.


----------



## e-monk

TWCS is online in the cable directory (but programming reads as "off air")


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

7pm PST


----------



## Laker Freak

So I just checked TWC's website and their services aren't available where I live. Bull Shit!


----------



## Cris

Yep.... I've got nothing either.


----------



## Jamel Irief

There has got to be some online petition thing or someone to email. I would honestly switch to TWC if it was my only option, but I can't even do that so there is literally nothing I can do to watch all the Lakers games.



Cris said:


> Yep.... I've got nothing either.


Where do you live? I stay overnight to the Santa Maria/Pismo/SLO area frequently for work.


----------



## Laker Freak

So TWC is unavailable in Bakersfield, Santa Barbara and parts of San Diego? Great cable provider!


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> There has got to be some online petition thing or someone to email. I would honestly switch to TWC if it was my only option, but I can't even do that so there is literally nothing I can do to watch all the Lakers games.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live? I stay overnight to the Santa Maria/Pismo/SLO area frequently for work.


I live in Santa Barbara/Goleta.


----------



## Cris

Laker Freak said:


> So TWC is unavailable in Bakersfield, Santa Barbara and parts of San Diego? Great cable provider!


Actually the Lakers' Media Market officially stretches from San Diego to Fresno, and all of Nevada. So if you're in that area and dont have TWC. Right now, you're shit out of luck.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Got tickets to the preseason opener in Fresno. Looks like I'll be the only one here watching. :|


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> I live in Santa Barbara/Goleta.


Great. If you can't get it there no chance I get it north of there.


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> Great. If you can't get it there no chance I get it north of there.


Who is your provider there? Just depends if they sign an agreement before Cox f'ing Cable here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Watching Backstage: Lakers. Some funny and interesting behind the scenes looks at the signings/trades this offseason.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> Who is your provider there? Just depends if they sign an agreement before Cox f'ing Cable here.


I stay at hotels.


----------



## Cris

Oh I mean in Bakersfield. I guarantee hotels anywhere in CA aren't going to have it. They are charging users extra for the channel and it's not going to be apart of a basic package. 

I guess you'd be forced to stream the game.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> Oh I mean in Bakersfield. I guarantee hotels anywhere in CA aren't going to have it. They are charging users extra for the channel and it's not going to be apart of a basic package.
> 
> I guess you'd be forced to stream the game.


I have directtv.


----------



## Cris

Then all you're waiting for is for them to sign a deal. Like the rest of us.

It's *DAY 2* of this *BULLSHIT*


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> Then all you're waiting for is for them to sign a deal. Like the rest of us.
> 
> It's *DAY 2* of this *BULLSHIT*


Somehow I'm more worried though because Dirrectv is a national provider and not a local one so they might not be priority?


----------



## Cris

There is still too much at stake for them not to get it done. They are a lot of viewers who would be willing to pay the $3.95 extra per month to get it.


----------



## Laker Freak

I wouldn't be to confident that a deal will get done for every cable provider. The Padres have had a similar deal with Cox since March and they still haven't come to an agreement with any other providers. Now obviously the Lakers fan base is much larger than the Padres so that will put more pressure to get it done but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Cris

Well the alternative in this case is completely ditching cox all together, which I'm sure they don't want. 

I'm hopeful, but probably wont be seeing any laker games on tv until the end of this month. You have to think that advertisers aren't going to pay up fully until they know the distribution is there too.


----------



## Cris

First set of agreements are reached. 



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. — Time Warner Cable SportsNet and Time Warner Cable Deportes are now provided to Southern California Bright House Networks subscribers. These networks are the local TV homes for Los Angeles Lakers, LA Galaxy and Los Angeles Sparks games, as well as in-depth, dedicated, team-focused programming.
> 
> Time Warner Cable SportsNet and Time Warner Cable Deportes will be available on Bright House Networks in both Standard Definition (SD) and High Definition (HD) to customers with Standard or Digital Variety service. Time Warner Cable SportsNet will be available on SD channel 113 and HD channel 1113; and Time Warner Cable Deportes will be available on SD channel 631 and HD channel 1631. Time Warner Cable SportsNet will also be available to analog customers on channel 23 on October 30, 2012.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.heraldonline.com/2012/10/04/4315304/bright-house-networks-launches.html#storylink=cpy


So at least they are talking with companies and being reasonable.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Can I get Bright House in Bakersfield?

Honestly if they don't have an agreement with Directv by the 15th I will ditch them for a provider they do have.


----------



## 29380

Jamel Irief said:


> Can I get Bright House in Bakersfield?
> 
> Honestly if they don't have an agreement with Directv by the 15th I will ditch them for a provider they do have.


Yes


----------



## Jamel Irief

Knicks4life said:


> Yes


You the man, you're like an improved version of Basel.

Man I'm excitied about going to this game Sunday... who would of thought I would be looking so forward to a preseason game... probably because I know it's the only way I'll see it.


----------



## Seuss

I've been thinking about grabbing tickets for the game at Honda Center. This is one of those teams that you'll tell your kids about, "I _saw_ them play." Even if it just a preseason game.


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> You the man, you're like an improved version of Basel.
> 
> Man I'm excitied about going to this game Sunday... who would of thought I would be looking so forward to a preseason game... probably because I know it's the only way I'll see it.


That isn't saying much.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Seuss said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing tickets for the game at Honda Center. This is one of those teams that you'll tell your kids about, "I _saw_ them play." Even if it just a preseason game.


Well I get them for free, my work has a suite in Fresno (and one in Staples... but there is more demand for those games). I paid to go to a preseason game in 1996 when we just got Shaq and told myself never again.


----------



## Cris

I got free tickets to a Veteran vs Rookie game at UCSB when they held their training camp here. I was like 3 rows behind Shaq and Kobe but god was that a bad game.


----------



## Cris

First preseason game tonight... I won't be watching!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Iwantmylakers.com!


----------



## Cris

Day 9 of this bullshit and still only one deal. Second preseason game tomorrow.


----------



## Shaolin

Amazing......


----------



## Jamel Irief

I've given up hope on the preseason. Luckily my homey in LA has TWC and they have an Internet viewing option.


----------



## Cris

Day 15...


----------



## elcap15

Im getting very close to changing providers. It sucks and will cost me a lot of money. I still want to believe that it will all get hammered out but Im not sure if I have the fortitude to wait any longer


----------



## DaRizzle

^Really?!? You would drop FIOS for the satan that is TWC?? I guess if this persisted Id understand but IMO at the WORST this will be ironed out 1 week into the season. I suspect sooner. All the cable companies are doing is playing chicken until game 1.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Yeah I was freaking out a couple weeks ago, but after doing some research I'm confident all the major providers will be on board before the 30th.


----------



## elcap15

Sigh. Thanks, I needed that.

Guess Ill just send verizon another email for now


----------



## Cris

elcap15 said:


> Sigh. Thanks, I needed that.
> 
> Guess Ill just send verizon another email for now


If you call and say you're going to switch providers at the very least they are going to cut your cost.


----------



## Cris

So we're less than two weeks away from the start of the NBA Season and most of us are still shit out of luck.


----------



## Basel

No updates at all?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> No updates at all?


They're all going to hammer out a deal at the deadline with the guns to their head. This happens everytime with major cable renewals/signings.

Unless you have a smaller provider (ironically, like Brighthouse) I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Cris

> *Cox Cable and Time Warner Cable at odds over Lakers channel*
> 
> The first regular season Los Angeles Lakers game scheduled to air on Time Warner Cable's new SportsNet channel is just a week away and the cable company still does not have any distribution deals with other pay-TV providers in the region.
> 
> If Time Warner Cable doesn't get deals done soon, millions of Lakers fans will be missing a lot of basketball.
> 
> On Wednesday, Cox Cable, which has 1.2 million subscribers in Southern California, primarily in Orange County and San Diego, said its offer to carry SportsNet and Time Warner Cable's Spanish-language sports channel Deportes on a specialty tier along with other sports channels was rebuffed.
> 
> "We are committed to meeting the needs of all Cox customers, not just sports fans," Cox said in a statement, adding that "the price for the Lakers is one of the highest wholesale prices that we have seen."
> 
> Time Warner Cable is seeking as much as $3.95 per-month, per-subscriber for the two channels. The two channels launched Oct. 1. Besides the Lakers, SportsNet and Deportes also carry the Los Angeles Galaxy soccer team. Time Warner Cable is also expected to pursue rights to the Dodgers, whose contract with Fox's Prime Ticket regional sports channel expires after next season.
> 
> "I think it is extremely expensive for basically a one-team channel," said Dave Bialis, senior vice president of Cox's California operations.
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-cox-lakers-20121024,0,7028454.story


I want to drop Cox out of principle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Time Warner Cable Sports statement on distribution
> 
> Wednesday, October 24, 2012 at 05:12 PM by Twcsportsnet.com
> With the Los Angeles Lakers, LA Galaxy and Los Angeles Sparks, two networks and unprecedented behind-the-scenes programming, Time Warner Cable SportsNet and Time Warner Cable Deportes are delivering tremendous value for Southern California sports fans.
> 
> Any assertion that we are the highest priced regional sports outlet in the country is simply untrue; as a significant buyer of regional sports across the country, we know that there are higher priced regional sports networks, including Root Sports that we buy from DirecTV.
> 
> Cox and DirecTV know that there is no regional sports network anywhere in the country that is offered on an optional tier -- that would be unprecedented.
> 
> If Cox or DirecTV choose not to carry our networks, we and their customers will be very disappointed but we are confident there will be other alternatives for their customers to see this highly-anticipated Lakers season.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ArashMarkazi: Charter and TWC Sports have reached an agreement to distribute TWC SportsNet and TWC Deportes in Charter communities in Southern California.


...


----------



## Cris

Good news for some of you I guess.


----------



## Basel

Come on, Dish!


----------



## Cris

Fios reaches an agreement


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @KevinDing: Verizon FiOS and Charter have both agreed to terms to have Lakers' new Time Warner Cable SportsNet channel. Congrats to those subscribers.


...


----------



## Jamel Irief

Since the NBA TV games weren't blacked out for me I can get the Lakers VIA league pass this year. But I still almost want to cancel DirecTV out of principle. 

First game is on TNT so we have some breathing room.


----------



## will_rezende

Hi,

This is the video of a Brazilian girl who has a dream:
Play in the WNBA.
Thanks for watching:

What does this have to do with the Lakers?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

AT&T U-verse has reached an agreement.


----------



## Basel

Come on Dish!


----------



## kobesthegoat

I had Time Warner for your years and now i have Directv which is head and shoulders better, ill just have to keep waiting


----------



## Jamel Irief

U-verse is the first Laker friendly provider I would consider ditching directtv for. I have them for internet. No DirecTV deal by tomorrow evening and I'm going to make that call.


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> U-verse is the first Laker friendly provider I would consider ditching directtv for. I have them for internet. No DirecTV deal by tomorrow evening and I'm going to make that call.


You might as well wait until Monday. Tuesdays game is on National TV anyways.


----------



## Laker Freak

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> AT&T U-verse has reached an agreement.


I called them on Friday and threatened to switch providers if they didn't come to an agreement by the start of the season. POWER


----------



## Cris

I've been threatening Cox on Twitter for a solid month now. Bastards.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> You might as well wait until Monday. Tuesdays game is on National TV anyways.


I just bought a house. The DirectTV guy is scheduled to come between noon-4pm on Monday to move my service to my new house.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Well I let the guy install DirecTV in my new house... I think if I call them and demand free league pass until they pick up this channel I might get my way.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @MichaelJLev: Cox is expected to have Time Warner Cable SportsNet up and running in time for the Lakers-Jazz game Weds. Channels TBA.


...


----------



## Basel

I ****ing hate Dish Network.


----------



## Cris

Please be true! Please be true! I'll do a Mark Madsen dance on State Street in SB.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cris

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...t-cox-lakers-channel-20121104,0,2584451.story

Yes! Yes! Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cris said:


> Please be true! Please be true! I'll do a Mark Madsen dance on State Street in SB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


:laugh: 
Congrats buddy.


----------



## Laker Freak

Loving this new Laker network so far. My only complaint is they show the same commercial with Howard and Mitch over and over and over.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Laker Freak said:


> Loving this new Laker network so far. My only complaint is they show the same commercial with Howard and Mitch over and over and over.


My only complaint is the show about Laker girls tryouts... and that I ****ing don't have the channel yet.

But it is so awesome that I would wait another two weeks for it. I spent Thursday until this afternoon in LA and watched it at my friends. I had the Portland game DVRed, but they ran that "Lakers compacto" thing there and I could see that travesty sped up. It was ****ing awesome. Any games I miss now I will just DVR the Compacto show instead of the actual game.


----------



## Shaolin

Laker Freak said:


> Loving this new Laker network so far. My only complaint is they show the same commercial with Howard and Mitch over and over and over.


Made even worse by the fact that so far the Lakers have looked lousy.


----------



## Jamel Irief

DirectTV took $20 a month off my bill for 12 months. So I just resigned for league pass since I'm essentially getting it for free. 

I will be PISSED THE **** OFF if they black out the Laker games in Bakersfield still.


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> DirectTV took $20 a month off my bill for 12 months. So I just resigned for league pass since I'm essentially getting it for free.
> 
> I will be PISSED THE **** OFF if they black out the Laker games in Bakersfield still.


Yeah you're still in the blackout. 



> "Time Warner Cable SportsNet's and Time Warner Cable Deportes' broadcast territory, in accordance with the National Basketball Association's (NBA) broadcast territory rules, includes all regions that previously broadcast Lakers games," Amy Summers, Manager, Communications, Time Warner Cable Sports wrote KPCC Wednesday.
> 
> "That area stretches from Fresno County to the north to San Diego County and Imperial County to the south. It also includes Hawaii and Clark County, NV. Full list of CA counties that can receive Time Warner Cable SportsNet and Time Warner Cable Deportes: Fresno, Imperial, Kern, Kings, Los Angeles, Orange, Riverside, San Bernardino, San Diego, San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Tulare and Ventura," she added.


http://www.scpr.org/blogs/news/2012/10/10/10427/time-warners-laker-blackout-area-extends-san-diego/


----------



## Jamel Irief

Happy to say I'm watching the lakers warriors game right now! No blackout!

Although it is blacked out on league pass broadband?


----------



## Cris

You're getting lucky, I've heard this of that happening with Satellite providers before since you can be anywhere getting the same feeds. Whatever you do don't tell DirectTV that because they can get fined for it.


----------



## Ron

Jamel Irief said:


> Happy to say I'm watching the lakers warriors game right now! No blackout!
> 
> Although it is blacked out on league pass broadband?


Your company must love you to death to give you an assignment in Bakersfield.

Wow.


----------



## Basel

**** you, Dish Network.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ron said:


> Your company must love you to death to give you an assignment in Bakersfield.
> 
> Wow.


Didn't give me an assignment, I willingly took a promotion. I was living in bum**** Virginia... you know... where the 47% Romney spoke of live (yet still voted for him because they love jesus and hate queers). So Bakersfield is Rio De Janerio and Vegas love child compared to there.

I have a company car with a fuel card and can be in LA in two hours every weekend. Plus I just bought an 1800+ sg ft house with a pool for 159k. Can't find that in LA!


----------



## Ron

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't give me an assignment, I willingly took a promotion. I was living in bum**** Virginia... you know... where the 47% Romney spoke of live (yet still voted for him because they love jesus and hate queers). So Bakersfield is Rio De Janerio and Vegas love child compared to there.
> 
> I have a company car with a fuel card and can be in LA in two hours every weekend. Plus I just bought an 1800+ sg ft house with a pool for 159k. Can't find that in LA!


For some reason I thought you were living in NYC.

True, house prices are at the bottom in Bakersfield valley. But that has always been a hot, shitty dust bowl. But if it compares favorably from where you came from then I never want to go where you were before! :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> You're getting lucky, I've heard this of that happening with Satellite providers before since you can be anywhere getting the same feeds. Whatever you do don't tell DirectTV that because they can get fined for it.


You know I just read your list of counties and Kern county isn't on it? Maybe it's not a mistake that I'm not blacked out? What if that also means I was never eligible to get sportsnet?

Weird because Fresno and Tulare are north of me.



> For some reason I thought you were living in NYC.
> 
> True, house prices are at the bottom in Bakersfield valley. But that has always been a hot, shitty dust bowl. But if it compares favorably from where you came from then I never want to go where you were before!


The whole time I lived there not one of my friends from SoCal ever came to visit me. Just my mom and some of wifeys friends. I desperately wanted some to, not because I was lonely and really missed them, but just so they can see how ****ing crazy it is.

I always ******* characters in movies and shows were exagerations, until I actually met them.

I moved out there in 2001 shortly after college for my basketball career... one thing led to another and I was essentially "stuck" there for 11 years!

I don't mind the heat at all... except when I'm wearing dress clothes... beats 20 degrees with snow and wind.

LA is great and home, but I don't know if I would rather be there unless I was making about 70% more than I do here.


----------



## Cajon

...


----------



## 29380

*DirecTV deal for Lakers on Time Warner Cable SportsNet expected soon*


----------



## Basel

**** Dish Network.


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> You know I just read your list of counties and Kern county isn't on it? Maybe it's not a mistake that I'm not blacked out? What if that also means I was never eligible to get sportsnet?
> 
> Weird because Fresno and Tulare are north of me.


Yes it is, it's the third one on the list. 




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onelakerfan

Congradulation direct tv ppl


----------



## Jamel Irief

eh, obviously not as excitied now that I am getting the games anyways, though it will be cool to get the additional SportsNet programming.

In the end I got league pass for free and only missed one Laker game due to this negoitation. What's funny is they took $20 off my bill for 12 months, and he didn't really hesitate to do so. Makes me wonder how many other Laker fans they did this for? It might of been cheaper just to have given TWC what they asked for to begin with.


----------



## Ron

*Statement about DISH Network*


----------



## Basel

I read that about 15 minutes ago. I'll be calling DirecTV tomorrow and making the switch. **** Dish Network. What an awful company.


----------



## Seuss

I called Dish Network in hopes that I could get a better deal on my current bill with the fact that they announced they weren't going to carry the Lakers channel. I was quite serious with my intent to cancel with them if they didn't provide me with an incentive to stay. So their best offer was twenty dollars off of League Pass. I was blown away that they didn't offer something decent, even twenty bucks off for six months of my bill or something would have kept me with them.

Oh well, guess I'll be finding a new provider.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't give me an assignment, I willingly took a promotion. I was living in bum**** Virginia... you know... where the 47% Romney spoke of live (yet still voted for him because they love jesus and hate queers). So Bakersfield is Rio De Janerio and Vegas love child compared to there.
> 
> I have a company car with a fuel card and can be in LA in two hours every weekend. *Plus I just bought an 1800+ sg ft house with a pool for 159k.* Can't find that in LA!



**** you.

God damn weak American economy.


----------



## DaRizzle

I found this article interesting although its not directly related to the Lakers


> NEW YORK (Reuters) - A federal judge on Wednesday allowed sports fans to pursue a lawsuit accusing Major League Baseball, the National Hockey League and various networks of antitrust violations in how they package games for broadcast on television or the Internet.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Shira Scheindlin in Manhattan said the subscribers could pursue claims that the packaging has reduced competition, raised prices, and kept them from watching their favorite teams located outside their home markets.
> 
> "Plaintiffs in this case - the consumers - have plausibly alleged that they are the direct victims of this harm," she wrote.
> 
> The defendants include Major League Baseball, the National Hockey League, several teams in both sports, cable TV company Comcast Corp, satellite TV provider DirecTV, Madison Square Garden Co and some regional sports networks.


http://music.yahoo.com/news/sports-fans-pursue-antitrust-case-over-programming-163402066--nhl.html


----------



## Jamel Irief

It should be all economics. I guess Dish figured they will lose more money by picking up the channel, resulting in either customers lost due to higher fees or lost revenue due to increased operating expenses.

If it makes sense to them fine, but every Laker fan with Dish not under contract should walk away. Unless they don't mind those crappy streams.


----------

